# Text slang: teh, eh and toh



## TomTPilot

I am always running across these words in txt conversations I know they are slang or txt contractions in guessing/researching I have come up with several possible meanings. I know that teh can mean ate (sister), eh is similar to the english "oh" or "yah" and lastly toh is possibly borrowed from Hindi but could also be a contraction of heto. Any help would be appreciated.

"Pero medyo nag tagal toh mukang napa sip Muna"

"Eh d ko n maibalik eh"


----------



## DotterKat

_Toh_ is _*ito*_, contracted to _'to_ with the glottal fricative ("h") added at the end. Conventional Tagalog spelling does not represent this glottal fricative "h" at the end of words though this is sometimes done informally for peculiar effects most appreciated when sounded out.

That said, _ito / 'to / toh_ is the pronoun or determiner equivalent of _*this*_. The text has a chiding tone that makes this particular usage work.


TomTPilot said:


> ..."Pero medyo nag tagal toh mukang napa sip Muna"
> 
> "Eh d ko n maibalik eh"



But _this one_ took quite a while. Seems like _this one_ had to take a little sip (a drink of an alcoholic beverage most probably).

Uuh, I couldn't very well "unsip" my drink, could I?

_Eh_ is a non-lexical filler. See here.


----------



## TomTPilot

Thank you for your reply makes perfect sense and thank you for how fast you respond


----------

